# Fender Paramount Acoustic Guitars



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

New line of higher end Fender acoustics. I've not much exposure to acoustics but I like the way these look and sound. I like the simplicity of the controls. I like the parlour.






http://intl.fender.com/en-CA/features/paramount-series/


----------

